# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Rug: bewegen tegen hernia

## FRANCOIS580

Rug: bewegen tegen hernia

*Rugpijn is één van de meest voorkomende (chronische) pijnen die nog teveel wordt onderschat. Méér dan zestig procent van onze landgenoten krijgt er vroeg of laat mee af te rekenen. In steeds meer gevallen is een hernia de boosdoener. Hoe herken je een hernia en door wat wordt deze aandoening veroorzaakt? Kun je in geval van rugproblemen een hernia voorkomen en wat is de beste behandeling?* 


Chronsiche nek- of rugpijn komt steeds meer voor. Een hernia tijdig herkennen is dan ook van groot belang. Een hernia is een uitstulping van een tussenwervelschijf die op een nabijgelegen zenuw drukt en zo soms onhoudbare pijn veroorzaakt. Een hernia manifesteert zich meestal in de lage rug. Een tussenwervelschijf bestaat uit verschillende ringen uit kraakbeen, met daartussen een gel- achtige kern die zich tussen de verschillende wervels bevindt en voor de noodzakelijke veerkracht en beweeglijkheid van je wervelkolom zorgt. In deze kraakbeenringen kunnen scheurtjes ontstaan. Daardoor komt de kern naar buiten en drukt op een van de wortelzenuwen in je onderrug. Deze zenuwen lopen vanuit je onderrug via je bil naar je been.

*Prikkelingen in je onderbeen*

Prikkelingen of tintelingen naar je onderbeen en/of je voet, toenemende pijn bij het hoesten, niezen en/of persen zijn de voornaamste symptomen die een nakende hernia aankondigen. Bij een hernia voelt een van je benen meestal gevoelloos aan. Wordt de druk op de zenuw sterker dan zijn spierzwakte, controleverlies over je bewegingen met het getroffen been en zelfs het volledig uitvallen van het been de belangrijkste symptomen.

*Problemen met urineren*

Soms wijzen de optredende klachten niet op een hernia, en dat vermoeilijkt uiteraard het stellen van een sluitende diagnose. Problemen met urineren of de ontlasting wijzen nu niet onmiddellijk in de richting van een hernia. Herken je deze symptomen, dan is de zenuw naar je bekkenbodem gekneld. Uiteraard gaat een hernia gepaard met ernstige rugklachten die vooral uitstralen naar je benen.

*Te zware belasting*

De oorzaaken van een hernia werd nooit wetenschappelijk bewezen. Algemeen wordt aangenomen dat een te zware fysieke belasting op de tussenwervelschijf hernia veroorzaakt.

Een te zware rugbelasting kan acuut ontstaan door een verkeerde of te bruuske beweging, een ongewone (werk)houding, het tillen van een zware last en in vele gevallen door een combinatie van.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

*Link bij dit artikel*

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

